# Constant congestion/runny nose- Advice?



## colin72 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi

Does anyone have experience with a cat with constant congestion/runny nose/sneezing? My cat Leo (2 1/2) has had this problem his entire life.

Leo has been tested for pretty much everything. Just this week he had a "Antech Fast Panel PCR" test ($156) which came back negative. The Fast Panel PCR tested for herpes, Bortella, swine flu, mycoplasma and calissa (sp?) virus.

Right now he's taking Baytril (which he's had before and helps while he's on it) and Gentocin Ophthalmic drops (a bactericidal antibiotic).

My vet said to see how he does on the meds this time and maybe we'll try Phenylephrine (an OTC decongestant).

I've been told some cats are just "snoters". Does anyone have any advice or similar experience?

Thanks!


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

First, just a word of caution about Baytril (perhaps you're already aware of this). Baytril can be a very effective drug against difficult, "hard-to-reach" infections, but it comes with one huge risk factor - if the dosage is not very carefully calculated, it can cause irreversible loss of vision in cats.

I'm not suggesting that you should second-guess your Vet - it's just that they're not all "created equal" and it certainly would cause no harm to take a second look.

The dosage is to be calculated using the cat's exact weight, and the formula is *maximum 5mg per kilo of weight per day*. You could start by calling your Vet's office and ask what was your cat's weight at his last visit - it should have been recorded at the time the Baytril was prescribed.

Here are two links about all this
::: Baytril Warning :::

Safety and Toxicology bottom of page: "Retinal Toxicity in Cats"

Back to the constant congestion/runny nose problems...have you tried L-lysine? (I'm going to send you a message with a reference on that)


----------



## colin72 (Jun 25, 2010)

Stryker said:


> First, just a word of caution about Baytril (perhaps you're already aware of this). Baytril can be a very effective drug against difficult, "hard-to-reach" infections, but it comes with one huge risk factor - if the dosage is not very carefully calculated, it can cause irreversible loss of vision in cats.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that you should second-guess your Vet - it's just that they're not all "created equal" and it certainly would cause no harm to take a second look.
> 
> ...



I wasn't aware of the issue with Baytril. Thanks for letting me know.

I can't tell what dose Leo is taking but it's just one pill once a day (the pill is purple and has B 23 stamped into it). I assume that's the lowest dose but I can't tell what mg the pill is from the bottle or papers I was given.

In the past Leo has taken Clavamox, Azithromycin, and Baytril which has seemed to work the best (albeit only temporarily).

Leo has been tested for herpes as part of the test package I mentioned above.

Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## bailey'smom (Aug 19, 2010)

*My Stella*

I have a cat, Stella, that has been about the same way. Ever since I got her home (tested negative for all the usual cat diseases) she sneezes, and has a congested nose. I can't tell you how many times I've actually had to pick dried mucous from her nose, because her little nostrils look completely plugged up. It finally got bad enough (after SEVERAL trips to the vet) that he kept her for a day or two, she got some shots, etc. and she got somewhat better. She still sneezes sometimes and still has dried mucous in her nostrils alot of the time. The doc said that this last time she really did have an URI. She would sneeze, and a string of mucous would come flying out. Poor baby. Now she has given it to our other young cat. So we are fighting it with her too.


----------

